# Appointments to the Irish Fiscal Advisory Council



## Brendan Burgess (21 Feb 2019)

*Appointments to the Irish Fiscal Advisory Council*
The Minister for Finance invites applications from suitably qualified candidates to fill at least one position on the Irish Fiscal Advisory Council.

The Minister shall have regard to the desirability for gender balance on the Board as the Minister considers appropriate and determines from time to time when making appointments.


In particular, skills, knowledge and experience in areas relevant to the Council’s statutory mandate and in domestic or international macroeconomic or fiscal interest are being sought. Candidates must demonstrate in their application, evidence of at least one of the following experience at an appropriately senior level.


•  significant experience with macroeconomic and/or budgetary forecasting;

•  familiarity with domestic and/or European fiscal frameworks; and

•  significant experience with macroeconomic and/or fiscal policy analysis



Applications from both Ireland- and international-based candidates are welcome.


In order to qualify for appointment a person must not have any conflicts of interest likely to interfere with his/her ability to assume the role of a member of the Board.  Please give careful consideration to the possibility of any potential conflict of interest that may exist and address this in your cover letter.  The Assessment Panel may decide, based on the perceived level of conflict, not to forward your name for consideration.



*Closing Date:  15:00 on Tuesday the 26th of February 2019*


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2019)

Dr Íde Kearney is coming to the end of her term. I wonder if it's just her they are replacing.
The bigger question is will the government continue to ignore the Council; will populist politics and fear of the Shinners and loony left continue to trump economic reality and cause and effect.


----------

